# Looking for a Start



## showlandjr (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello All
I am looking to be employed as a ground crew or what ever you need, I am wiling to move anywhere and will accept low wages. I can start anytime after Christmas.

I have been working on a very irregular biases for a little while now, mostly ground work and a small amount of aerial. I am pretty good with a chainsaw, I cleared a few acres on my land for farming. I have been working on developing my rope skills, I love working with rope but I just need to have more practice in order to really be good with knots and the like. I have my own chainsaws and a pickup truck.

PM me if you are interested of have any questions.

Thanks, Shelby


----------



## showlandjr (Dec 6, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ducaticorse (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Shelby,

Where in Western MA are you located? I'll have an opening for at least a week coming up on the 10th of this month. Depending on how you work out, could be more.

Please be in touch


----------



## showlandjr (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah I could certainly do that. What kind of work? Just ground I am assuming.

PM me if your still interested and I will give you my number.


----------

